# Licensing across States?



## SerpentWanderer (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello everyone, I want to start getting back into reptiles but my job means that I move states potentially every 3-4 years. So my question is, If I was to get a reptile license in say NSW...would it still be valid in other states or would I have to get it transferred to the equivalent in that state? this also begs the issue of if a particular animal is allowed to be kept in the other state.

I would peruse the internet for hours, but I am sure someone here has a link that will lead me straight to the answer I seek, if not the experience.

As always, I appreciate the help.


----------



## Wally (Apr 9, 2016)

Licenses aren't transferable between states and reptiles that can be kept varies wildly. Between a rock and a hard place SerpentWanderer.


----------



## alichamp (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi! Awesome that you want to get back into reptiles.

Every state has its own licensing and they differ remarkably by which species are able to be kept. Ridiculously so. :| I'm afraid you will need to look up the list of species that are allowed in each state by checking each state's particular legislation/ policy - and cross check if there are any species that are common to them all. That is the only way to be sure.

The second issue you would have to check for each state while you're looking things up is import/export allowances (between states) and procedures for each state.

Here is the ACT Reptile Policy to start you off. 

I hope others have some better suggestions for you.


----------



## Allan (Apr 10, 2016)

Stay away from WA.


----------



## jsmith (Apr 10, 2016)

if you stay to the more common ones then you should be alright. apart from a few.

also if you ring up the national parks or who ever supplies you with you license they usually can approve it. you just cant breed or sell in that state if it is prohibited

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## SerpentWanderer (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I guess I will have to look them all up and do a cross check haha.


----------



## alichamp (Apr 10, 2016)

Good luck and please let us know what you find out. 

- - - Updated - - -



alichamp said:


> The second issue you would have to check for each sate while you're looking things up is import/export allowances (between states) and procedures for each state.


Not sure if I was clear enough but what I meant is this. You might find the same species on the allowed list across states but this will only be any good to you if you can

- import the reptile with you when you move into a state and don't have to buy within the state you are moving to, and
- export a reptile that you buy in a particular state when you move out of that state. 

I'm specifically thinking WA here, very restricted, but may apply to others.


----------



## SerpentWanderer (Apr 10, 2016)

alichamp said:


> Good luck and please let us know what you find out.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


No no I understood, thanks for the help. it all seems very complicated but manageable. I guess if it comes down the bad end of the stick i would have to give up one or more of the creatures and start fresh:shock:. Eek. I will continue my research and report back so this could be useful to someone else down the track.


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 11, 2016)

You would probably be better off keeping stuff with short life spans. I would think it would be way too much hassle if you have to move every 3-4 years and keep a lizardor a snake which will live up to 20+ years. The other option is to sell everything and start again when you move to another state. But hey if you up to it do the cross check but just remeber you will have to pay for the import/export permits whenever you move.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Apr 11, 2016)

I think the biggest problem would be a move to WA - it has the most restrictive regs in Oz. The other states are pretty much on par with each other now I think, with some exceptions, especially with licence/experience levels. When I came to NSW from WA, I had no history of my experience in WA, but the NSW authorities just asked me to get a letter from (then) CALM in WA to outline the number of years I had been keeping, and my NSW issued licence allowed me to import and keep whatever I wanted. Such a pragmatic approach would NEVER happen in WA. Explaining your circumstances and asking for help to resolve potential difficulties can do wonders sometimes (except in WA of course, where you will be regarded as a potential criminal for just wanting to keep reptiles!).

Jamie


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 11, 2016)

ACT licensing is pretty ****e too, very restricted however I think you can apply for some species if you have experience in that field, except vens (Hardest permit to get, and not many have been given out, I think it's been a few years since they handed one out)

- - - Updated - - -

TAMS isn't too bad though, they helped a lot when I worked out the licensing for Red


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 11, 2016)

I think TAS has the most restrictive laws and regs on keeping commonly kept species...
No import/export and can only keep what is endemic to the island... So unless you're into vens or skinks/lizards, then I'd decline any job offers there 
Unless of course, you're job comes before hobby like most of us.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Apr 11, 2016)

Ah yes, I'm guilty of overlooking Tassy, but it has the excuse of being an island state without too many exotics, so I guess any measures they take to reduce additions to the list is understandable. WA acts as though the border is a fauna-proof fence, and has been for millenia.

Jamie


----------



## SerpentWanderer (Apr 11, 2016)

Well my job does comes first unfortunately, it isn't easy being green. But in saying that I might be at an advantage with it. Still studying at the moment but this weekend i should come up with the goods and let you all know.

Thanks guys and girls.


----------

